# Corsair Obisidian 900D Untere Seitentüren öffnen sich ständig von selbst



## Vippis (9. Oktober 2013)

*Corsair Obisidian 900D Untere Seitentüren öffnen sich ständig von selbst*

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem ein Corsair Obisidian 900D Gehäuse und darin meine WaKü verbaut. Der Magnet, der die untere Klappe im "Keller" festhält scheint aber sehr schwach zu sein, da er schon nach einer Woche die Klappe nicht mehr richtig festhält. 

Was kann ich tun. Ich hab keinen Bock auf Hardware ausbauen und zurückschicken . 

@ Corsair. Gibts da nen Trick, könnt ihr mir stärkere Magneten schicken?


----------



## Stueppi (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Corsair Obisidian 900D Untere Seitentüren öffnen sich ständig von selbst*

Ich gehör zwar nicht zu Corsair, aber kannst du nicht Magnetstreifen kaufen und dran kleben?


----------



## xCiRE007x (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Corsair Obisidian 900D Untere Seitentüren öffnen sich ständig von selbst*

Kann da nicht drüber klagen höchstens wenn ich das Case verrücke und dagegenkomme irgendwie


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Corsair Obisidian 900D Untere Seitentüren öffnen sich ständig von selbst*

Hi Vippis,

stärkere Magneten haben wir da auch nicht. Hast du eventuell mal die Möglichkeit ein Video von dem ganzen hochzuladen? Ich leite es dann in die entsprechende Abteilung weiter und Frage nach einer Lösung. Nur mal als Idee.

Viele Grüße!


----------

